# Roborovski Hamsters



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

We have a lot of Roborovski hamsters in the adoption section at work. Most are single males, alone due to fighting. I think there are two pairs (of the same sex) for rehoming too, but will double check.

We are having a Robo rehoming weekend, but we aren't holding out much hope to be honest, so I thought I'd ask on here in case anyone had space for a teeny tiny one 

I am based in South Derbyshire, and can't drive so transport offers are hugely appreciated.

Most are the normal colour, but we have a couple with large white patches. They are typical robs, not well handled but I have never been bitten by one! We do ask for a small donation to charity but that's up to you 

I'll try to get photos on Sunday


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh it's a shame you're so far away. I've been looking for 1 or 2 robos for about 2 years now, just keep getting let down by breeders  There are none in the shops around here either or any in rescues.
If anyone comes Cambridge way please let me know [email protected] is my email addy as I dont come on here too much.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I will get details on Sunday of what we have (sexes and pairs) and try to get photos. Hopefully we can organise some transport for you


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww thank you so much  Keeping my fingers crossed. I have a zoo zone 2 for some robos (but would be upgraded to a detolf when I've made a lid for it)


----------

